# How to best position the ambient probe for my ET-732.



## smokin505 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey there...

I've made a few posts on here, but this one issue has finally frustrated me enough to post about it. I have an ET-732 and LOVE it.  But I can't figure out a good way to place the ambient temp probe. Obviously, the meat probe goes into the meat. But the other one is what I can't quite figure out.  I place the transmitter unit on top of the smoker and hang the cables through the vent on my MES 30". This tends to cause the ambient probe to be very near the outer wall and I don't think that I get a correct temp. It's usually about 30-60 degrees away from what my MES thermometer shows.  If it touches a rack or food, the temp gets even stranger. Should I thread it down to about mid-level through all the grates and just let it dangle?  There's gotta be a better solution that I just haven't found... thanks for the advice, guys!


----------



## cj7ngolf (Apr 14, 2013)

seen a guy drill a hole thru some wood blocks and use them that way...  sit the wood on the rack and probe stuck thru it...


----------



## tacswa3 (Apr 15, 2013)

My Maverick came with a "grate clip" to allow it to clip on the grate. I guess yours didn't come with one??


----------



## dr k (Apr 16, 2013)

Tacswa3 said:


> My Maverick came with a "grate clip" to allow it to clip on the grate. I guess yours didn't come with one??


Is that the new black OT3BBQ Maverick with the single short sensor and grate clip?  I just got that one.  It is only for cooking chamber temperature only.  It has an averaging feature with an alarm or you can turn it off for actual temperature only.


----------



## tacswa3 (May 9, 2013)

Dr K said:


> Is that the new black OT3BBQ Maverick with the single short sensor and grate clip?  I just got that one.  It is only for cooking chamber temperature only.  It has an averaging feature with an alarm or you can turn it off for actual temperature only.


Mine is the latest model (Not black) ET-732 dual probe. One shorter probe for BBQ temp and the other for meat.


----------



## mike5017 (May 9, 2013)

Some guys will stick the probe thru a potato so the tip is sticking out and then set the potato on the grate. I myself have not done that as my maverick came with a clip that holds the probe on the grate and keeps it from touching the grate.


----------



## dr k (May 10, 2013)

Tacswa3 said:


> Mine is the latest model (Not black) ET-732 dual probe. One shorter probe for BBQ temp and the other for meat.


The link below shows the Maverick I purchased.  It was a great price I couldn't pass up @ $19.41 including shipping.  I May still get the ET-732 and use the one I have as a pit temp back up. Since I've been reading about probe failures. So far so good with this one.  
-Kurt


----------



## sqwib (May 10, 2013)

20091227274.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 10, 2013






placement can be a bit tricky, under a pan will give you different readings as on top of the pan in a vertical.

In my offset its a no brainer, probe sits directly in the path of the heat coming out from under the plate and in front of the meat.













20120115360.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 10, 2013






You can monitor several areas at once.













20120115186.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 10, 2013






I don't sweat the temps like I used to, so I just rely on the Tel Tru thermos.













tell tru.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 10, 2013


















20120115180.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 10, 2013






I think a lot of us get hung up on temps and this takes away from enjoying the cook.

I have learned to cook by temp ranges not one temp.

For instance my ribs will go at 225° - 250°

Butts/Picnics I run at 250° - 275° but don't sweat it if it drops lower or spikes a bit higher for a brief period of time.

If I'm doing both I shoot for the lower temps until the ribs come off then bump up the temps for the butt/picnic

Now as far as internal temps go, I monitor that very closely.


----------

